# Srtiels would using pedialyte be better than water



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well for supplement feeds, use the 5cc because there will be food in there from the parents...you would only need to give a little bit of fluids so that they aren't dehydrated. I wander if pedialyte would be better to give than just water since it has electrolytes. That would be something to ask srtiels about.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not srtiels, but it's my understanding that pedialyte should only be used in special situations where you need to rehydrate a baby that's in trouble. It does contain salt, which is beneficial under the appropriate circumstances, but it isn't something that you want to feed the chick on a regular basis. A healthy chick will have a normal electrolyte balance so there's nothing to gain by feeding it pedialyte.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

the only reason i was asking cause im looking at 6 fertile eggs in one nest, and paossible supplemental feedings of the younger ones, until the older ones reach 15days old, by my calender the chicks will hatch starting on the 10th and lasting until the 18th but 3 or 4 of the chicks started being brooded together and once she started brooding on the 21, egg 4 was layed on 22, egg 5 on the 24, and egg 6 was laid on the 26th so max there hopefully will only be 5 days differace from first to last chick.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can do supplemental feedings if you like. But my non-expert advice would be to mix the formula with water, not pedialyte.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you, i just checked on the eggs, and theirs a 7th egg, is there a type of birdie birth controll so you can control when they stop, and have you ever had a pair raise a large clutch with no problems do you have any suggetions on how to help me so i can help that pair


----------

